# Laptop als access point



## The_Fratellis (2. April 2008)

täch,

ich hätte ne frage, kann ich meinen laptop mit drahtlosen netzwerk einen access point.. machen.. sprich nur für ein lokales netzwerk (kein I-net zugang) und wenn ja.. wie?


----------

